# 72G Bowfront - Mixed Africans - What do you think???



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

- Look forward to your feedback


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Maybe forgot to mention its my tank! Also my first attempt at Cichlids...


----------



## djmoosa (Dec 17, 2012)

It looks really great .. I am working on a 65G for Cichlids as well will post when up


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing your tank, and thank you for the feedback. -Joel


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

*New Light - Halides + VHOs*

WHAT A HUGE CHANGE!

Getting used to the light, I am sure the plants will like this!

>>>Uploaded a few random shots of the tank... Comments welcome.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow. Looks great Joel. Nice reef-like setup and the real plants are a great addition to a cichlid tank. I also like the contrast between the dark background and white sand.

Besides dosing ferts in the water column I also push Seachem Flourish Tabs into my black sand substrate. If you added 5 or 6 right under the big clump of swords in the back and 1 under smaller plantings, this may help keep them healthy and looking their best. They last for 3-4 months so it would be a small addition to the maintenance schedule.

Nice youtube video as well.

Greg


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Greg, 

Thanks again for the tank! I have been looking into using better ferts and also found some tabs. Since I started with the new stuff (Flourish-Comprehensive and Tabs) the Java Ferns are making clones and the Swords instantly shot off some what I think are flowers. Who knew plants needed as much attention as the fish. Hoping to keep them growing and triming off the old/bad leaves. I also noticed quite a few new leaves coming from the base of the ferns as well... Let's hope this continues.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks great. Love the plants. What is the three spotted cichlid in the third photo?


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Thats a female yellow blaze hap. You can see the male in the background, he is starting to get darker. Hopefully he will colour up soon! Right now they are about 1.5"-2".


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

*Updated Video*






Some new fish and plant growth.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey Joel,

Wife just showed me your video. Awesome!!! 

Greg


----------

